# [solved] Install-zwang: consolekit, policykit, device-mapper

## musv

Hallo, 

ich hab mal wieder ein Update gemacht. Und da erscheint auf einmal:

```
emerge -puND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.74  USE="lvm1 readline static (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.17 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-block/parted-2.3  USE="device-mapper*" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.99-r1  USE="doc examples gtk nls -debug (-introspection) -pam" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.99  USE="doc examples (-introspection)" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.3  USE="doc policykit -debug -pam -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.96.1  USE="examples -debug" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.0-r1  USE="policykit*" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2  USE="bash-completion doc nls -debug -remote-access" 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/clementine-0.6-r2 [0.5.3] USE="dbus%* lastfm%* udev%* -ayatana%" LINGUAS="-be% -br% -cy% -eo% -et% -eu% -he% -hi% -ja%" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.5.4  USE="policykit*" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-0.95.1-r1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="pt_BR -da -en_GB -et -gl -lt -nl -pt -sk -sv -uk -zh_TW"
```

Nun ja, ich konnte bisher ganz gut ohne Consolekit, Policykit und Device-Mapper leben. Deaktivier ich das Zeug in den Use-Flags, bekomm ich folgendes:

```
emerge -puND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.3 (Change USE: +policykit)

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.99-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/clementine-0.6-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Ich hab weder lvm noch verschlüsselte Partitionen im Einsatz. Und Desktop-Manager ist bei mir e16. Ein Session-Handling brauch ich nicht. Damit entfällt der Sinn für Consolekit. Wie krieg ich diesen Rattenschwanz wieder los?Last edited by musv on Tue Jan 04, 2011 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

kommt durch clementine-0.6-r2. Das hat als abhängigkeit udisk wenn die use-flags dbus und udev aktiv sind.  *Quote:*   

> dbus? ( udev? ( sys-fs/udisks ) )

 

und sys-fs/udisk-1.0.2 hat als feste Abhängigkeit sys-auth/polkit.

Und olkit hat als feste Abhängigkeit consolekit:  *Quote:*   

> >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit]

 

Edith: Aber das steht auch fast alles in der Meldung von portage  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

hattest recht.

----------

